# Photo Info missing when viewing shared web galleries.



## Chris Rankin (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm having trouble with my photo info disappearing when I try to share a gallery with clients. The photo info (I'm mainly want to see the actual file name) is gone. When I view on my computer it's there. When I view on my mobile device it's there (if I do the 2 finger swipe). But when I share a link for others to view online it is missing even when they are logged in with their personal Adobe account. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Well, I can confirm your findings, though I've never had cause to check so I don't know if it's always been like that, or the result of a recent change. They do seem to make changes without the usual LR Journal blog post, so it's certainly possible.

John Beardsworth will know (another of our Gurus), he uses the sharing facility a lot more extensively than I do, so hopefully he'll drop by with the answer.


----------



## Chris Rankin (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Jim. I can't imaging something as simple as the file name not being viewable. How else are we supposed to get feedback from clients as to exactly what photo they are choosing? I don't want to rely on them to star the images or I also don't want them to have to type in a caption every time they want to pick a final. And "heart-ing" the image isn't good enough either. We'll see if John B. has any thoughts. Thanks a bunch for your prompt response. I'm actually taking a Lightroom class at a local photography shop here in Columbus, OH tonight so I'll bring it up to them and see if they have any insight.

Chris.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't believe it's ever been possible to see the filename in a shared view, and I agree, it's not ideal. I guess Lr Web is rather caught between Adobe designing something with social media terms, and users being able to see the possibilities to use it in a client workflow. They seem to think adding hearts will be enough, yet cripple it by requiring the other person to have an Adobe account, by not allowing you to select favourites automatically or find who selected what. So it's hearts or comments.

What I have done sometimes is use my Search and Replace to put the filename at the start of the caption, but it's a hammer for an egg shell.


----------



## Chris Rankin (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you John. Yes, that's not an ideal situation. But at least I can quit beating my head against a wall trying to figure out what I assume is a simple solution.

Does anyone have any suggestion as to the best way to share images with clients for feedback? I can always make a contact sheet PDF but I was hoping for something more interactive and collaborative.


----------



## tspear (Jun 8, 2016)

Not for clients, but for friends and family I have used JAlbum when hosted on my own site, Smugmug and Adobe Beonce (or whatever that stupid thing was named). All worked really well to give me feedback. The Adobe one was the hardest to get them to delete my stuff when done though; and actually had less privacy related control options then the other solutions.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 9, 2016)

Chris Rankin said:


> Thank you John. Yes, that's not an ideal situation. But at least I can quit beating my head against a wall trying to figure out what I assume is a simple solution.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestion as to the best way to share images with clients for feedback? I can always make a contact sheet PDF but I was hoping for something more interactive and collaborative.



You might take a look at PhotoDeck.com They have good support for setting up client viewing and collaboration. It is an excellent hosting site as well with a good Lightroom publish plugin.

-louie


----------

